# "No Need to Scream it's only Halloween" song?



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Drac said:


> Ghastly greetings all -
> 
> I took my little chillin to a fun Halloween parade over the weekend, and they played this catchy Halloween tune that had the lyrics "No Need to Scream it's only Halloween". Does anybody have details of this tune, or has it to share? Any grisly details appreciated!
> thanks!


Possibly Andrew Gold's "Don't Scream (It's Only Halloween)"?






If so, the album is Halloween Howls - it's available on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Halloween Howls: Andrew Gold: Music

The other songs are fun as well - I love the sounds he uses in "In Our Haunted House."


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW yep that's it, thanks for the heads up!


----------

